# Glitch pixel box pattern on programs



## RayCharlZ (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi,

I hope I'm posting in the right section.

I have a weird glitch on my computer: sometimes on certain programs, I have a pixel pattern that appears and generally disappears quickly. On certain games like TW3 it doesn't disappear. While looking for solution, I captured this picture that shows the glitch:









I was using Windows 7. I updated it to Windows 10 but the glitch is still present. Sfc /scannow says there is no integrity violation. I have no idea of what I can do...

*Operating System and System type / version:* Windows 10 Family 64 bits
*Processor type and speed:* Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670 CPU @ 3.40 GHz (4 CPUs)
*RAM amount:* 8.00 Go
*Graphics card:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti

Thank you in advance for your help,
Ray.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try updating to the latest nVidia Driver https://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/66884


----------



## RayCharlZ (Nov 11, 2017)

I tried it but I get the message:


> could not overwrite file "C:\temp\NVIDIA\ControlPanelInstallerTemp\nv3d.chm". Access denied.


Then NVIDIA shows that all installations failed. I tried with administrator privileges but it still doesn't work.


----------



## RayCharlZ (Nov 11, 2017)

I just tried to circumvent the problem by giving all authorizations to the files following this tutorial (in french). But it still doesn't work:








Any ideas?


----------



## RayCharlZ (Nov 11, 2017)

Okay, sorry for the triple post but I can't edit my messages after 15 minutes...
I managed to do the installation by deleting all remaining files and doing a clean installation. I'll keep you updated if the glitch has disappeared or not. Thank you for your help!


----------



## RayCharlZ (Nov 11, 2017)

Actually it messed up a lot of things...
Google chrome now displays only a black screen, I must use Microsoft Edge. Full screen games won't launch anymore, but windowed games still work. I have created a restore point before updating NVIDIA just in case, but it would mean going back to the first problem. I feel quite stuck...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Use the Display Driver Uninstaller to fully remove all Display drivers except the Default VGA, then download the latest nVidia driver for your card.


----------



## RayCharlZ (Nov 11, 2017)

I just tried it, I uninstalled everything in safe mode, then installed the driver version 327.23 from your link in normal mode but it gives exactly the same issues as described in my last message. It seems this version of the driver isn't working properly.


----------



## RayCharlZ (Nov 11, 2017)

New update: the right version of NVIDIA for my system was 388.13, not 327.23 that is for Windows 8. I cleaned everything, installed it and my programs work correctly.

But the glitch is still present.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then it may be with the card itself or the Monitor. First try a different monitor.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes as Spunk say's see if another monitor has the same problem, make sure your video card is properly seated (maybe remove and reseat), also check the cables from the computer to the monitor.

In addition it may be a corruption in the shell experience host, this process plays a significant role in win 10's graphic interface. Open a powershell cmd. Press the win + x keys together, select powershell (admin) from the menu. 

An elevated powershell cmd prompt will open, copy all the text (cmdlet) below and right click anywhere in the powershell window the cmd will append to the prompt. Press enter. Restart computer, this re registers this process and clears any corruption, it is perfectly safe to do.

Get-AppxPackage Microsoft.Windows.ShellExperienceHost | foreach {Add-AppxPackage -register "$($_.InstallLocation)\appxmanifest.xml" -DisableDevelopmentMode}


----------

